# Solved: Turok 2 for PC - Can't Install?



## Locclo (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had this happen before with other games, but have never been able to figure out why. I recently got a copy of Turok 2: Seeds of Evil for the PC, and went to install it. However, when I put the disc in, my usual AutoPlay menu popped up asking me what I wanted to do with it, with Startup.exe as the top option. I clicked it, thinking it would install.

But nothing happened. I opened up my Processes, and it tells me that 'Startup.exe' is running. There's nothing on the screen that tells me that it is, nor an indicator that the game is installing. I tried opening up the disc on the computer and manually going to Setup.exe, but it does the exact same thing; nothing pops up, but Setup.exe is running in my Processes tab. I did try compatibility mode in Windows 98/ME, but it didn't help.

I'm currently running Vista 32-bit OS.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Try installing it from a command line.

Hit Start->Run, type 'cmd', and hit enter. Then, type 'cd /d d:\', then 'setup.exe'. If your CD drive is not drive D, then replace D:\ with whatever drive it is.


----------



## Locclo (Mar 19, 2009)

Ah, that did it. Thanks a bunch.

Edit: Hmm, I installed it properly, but I don't seem to have any music playing. I vaguely recall reading that someone else had the same problem, but I can't find it anymore. Is there a solution to that?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Great!

It's an older game, so I'm not surprised that some things won't work with Vista. You can try running it in compatibility mode to start, hopefully that fixes it.

Also, there's a patch available for Turok 2. Who knows, maybe that'll fix it. You can get it here.

Also, go to the sound options in Turok, and make sure it's configured properly. Try changing the audio from software to hardware, or vice versa, and see if anything makes it work.


----------



## Locclo (Mar 19, 2009)

I did manage to fix the sound problem, my one minor annoyance is that the music doesn't loop at the end of the song, but it's not that big of a deal. The only other thing that seems to happen on occasion is that the enemies will become invisible, but simply telling the game to run using XP Compatibility fixed it (Though it will still happen sometimes when I go through a Warp Portal).

It's actually working surprisingly well, considering it's from 1998 and I'm using Vista. Despite those two problems, I'm having a blast playing it again. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, I guess the invisible enemies just makes the game a little harder 

Have fun!


----------

